# RVing with vip 722 and Dish network



## Bill W (Jul 21, 2008)

So far every thing works great while I am on a fixed dish. But I am going to need help when I unhook and go on the road. I have the HD package and the 200 channel subscription.
Short of getting the high dollar MotoSat or other automatic system, what would work best to get a signal on the road? I would rather not mess with a tripod dish. I do not need to have all the HD channels, just a few would be OK. I have a MotoSat internet dish on 117 W. I am familiar with the BOW setups. but it appears I can only get 2 satellites (119 & 110) with the 2 LNB's. Will the 722 receiver work with only 2 satellites? I also have a old (1998) Kingdome with a single LNB that can be programed to receive Dish network.
Another option would be off the air channels if they are available and cable. With the high price of diesel, I will probably be at my home base 80% of the time, but I would like to get some TV while I am away.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

http://www.campingworld.com/shoppin...er-dish-1000-multi-satellite-tv-antenna/37341

Check this out, it is a little pricey but will do what you want.


----------



## Bill W (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, satgeek550, but I am trying to avoid that kind of expense. We are retired and any extra money is going for diesel fuel.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

@$5.00/gal for deisel and <10mpg I would park or sell that RV.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

Bill W said:


> Thanks, satgeek550, but I am trying to avoid that kind of expense. We are retired and any extra money is going for diesel fuel.


Sorry I understand, but you have to admit that is a brilliant idea....

We keep our RV parked as we have our own camping lot. I keep my 500 on a pole and don't ever have to move it, and if we do trailer I have an extra 500 I bring with me, just a suggestion.


----------



## Bill W (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I found out that using my old Kingdome I can set the switches as a Dish 300 single LNB and receive all of 3 channels (at least that is all I have found so far). I dont know how many more I would receive if I went to a 2 LNB BOW on my Motosat internet Satellite dish?
Anyhow, I am now thinking for the same money I can get a 3 LNB tripod set up and be able to get all my channels.
Thanks for all who have replied to this thread.
Bill W


----------



## bonipie (Feb 9, 2006)

Bill,
We have been living in the RV for 5 years, went to 622/722 a year ago. We have the dish 1000 antenna. Hubby can aim it in a flash-faster if it is raining. We have ours on a pole attached to our ladder. We do make sure we have no obstructions in the way, forest camping most of the time. We find 119, then peak 129, giving up a little signal on 110 and 119. We get all of our channels. Just takes a little experience. Hubby aims antenna, and I watch signal strength on tv. Communication is necessary.


----------

